# 96 altima fuel pump issue



## jacman (Jul 29, 2006)

My 96 Altima seems to have a possible fuel pump problem, itermittently of course. It will start ok, idle ok, and run ok until you accelerate uphill then it acts like it is bogging down and will flutter. If accelator pedal is continued to be pressed down it will cut off, but if let off of the it will resume to the idle rpm. The idle pressure is about 35-38
psi and accel pressure at about 42 psi. I changed pressure regulator and fuel filter. The fuel injectors ohm out ok and seem to be clean enough. First I would like to know if the pump pressures seem to be ok. Secondly could it be something else? Fuel pumps are not cheap, so I would really like to be sure before changing.

Thanks, 

jacman


----------



## LONDONDERRY (May 19, 2004)

jacman said:


> My 96 Altima seems to have a possible fuel pump problem, itermittently of course. It will start ok, idle ok, and run ok until you accelerate uphill then it acts like it is bogging down and will flutter. If accelator pedal is continued to be pressed down it will cut off, but if let off of the it will resume to the idle rpm. The idle pressure is about 35-38
> psi and accel pressure at about 42 psi. I changed pressure regulator and fuel filter. The fuel injectors ohm out ok and seem to be clean enough. First I would like to know if the pump pressures seem to be ok. Secondly could it be something else? Fuel pumps are not cheap, so I would really like to be sure before changing.
> 
> Thanks,
> ...



The mass air flow sensor (MAF) might be bad or out of adjustment


----------

